# Cider too strong



## Aussie Broomballer (23/7/15)

Het guys, first post here.

I started brewing beer earlier this year, just kit and kilo at this stage. I found an orchard just out of Adelaide that sell straight from the orchard cold pressed preservstive free Apple and Pear juice (they only do the mix as they are a pear orchard mostly).

I have now done 2 x 5L batches of cider in a demijohn trying different yeasts to compare the tastes.

The only issue is its over 8.5% alcohol. A bit stronger then my wife wants.

So can I simply water it down at the start of the ferment? Im not adding any extra sugar and the juice has no added either, it is naturally that way. OG has been at 1068 both times, finishing around 1008.

I would like it around 5%, but dont want to ruin an otherwise nice cider.

Thanks


----------



## manticle (23/7/15)

Mix with apple juice on serving. You will dilute but keep/add apple flavour and some natural sweetness.

1068 sounds very high though, as does your fg. Juice varies crop to crop but I'd say average around 1050 and would expect it to ferment to 1000.

Are you sure of those numbers? Kegs or bottles?


----------



## Aussie Broomballer (24/7/15)

Its in bottle, id prefer to have lower % in bottle as currently you have to have 2 drinks worth of alcohol once you open the bottle.

pretty confident with my numbers, I have down half a dozen beer brews without issue so far.
cheers


----------



## BradG (24/7/15)

There's a few tricks with cider, similar to wine. Need to make the ph and acid content right. Don't know all the details. Ciders ferment out very dry which means high abv and mouth Puckering taste. Hard to make a low abv and sweet cider at home. Big boys blend un fermented juice, but any residual yeast will eat that right up if bottled. Better to blend in the glass. Can also use lactose or stevia to sweeten if wanted but they leave an aftertaste. May be possible to kill the yeast prior to complete fermentation, but then won't carb up in the bottle. 

Best to blend at time of drinking.


----------



## goatchop41 (25/7/15)

What yeasts have you used so far? Using a lower attenuating ale yeast such as S-04/WLP002/WLP004 instead of a cider/wine/champagne yeast could help you out. If you keep the temp in the lower range for it, it shouldn't affect the flavour significantly.

Diluting it pre-ferment would work also. How much will it dilute/affect the flavour of the finished product? You'll have to try it and see!


----------



## Aussie Broomballer (29/7/15)

I have used ec1118 -champagne, as well as uos maxithiol-white wine yeast. Very similar in taste between the two, both came out pretty dry which is how I like it.

this weekend I will try another 5L batch and water it down some to see what happens.


----------



## Jogden (31/3/17)

Aussie Broomballer said:


> I have used ec1118 -champagne, as well as uos maxithiol-white wine yeast. Very similar in taste between the two, both came out pretty dry which is how I like it.
> 
> this weekend I will try another 5L batch and water it down some to see what happens.


Aussie Broomballer, how did it go watering your cider down? I'm in the same boat, love the taste but its a bit strong.

John.


----------

